# Baby Aldis' First Show (Small brag)



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Some of you may know my baby boy Aldis from his moms breeding journal over in the Breeding section:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/juleps-breeding-journal-88733/

He is 4 weeks old, but not yet a month old, and as we ate showing USDF Dressage Prospects Current-Year Foals this summer, I wanted to get a schooling show in just to get him used to new environments and trailering. I believe horses are similar to dogs, in that you need to get them out and socialized at a young age or you end up with a 5 year old who can't trailer and is terrified of new places. So with a clean bill of health from the vet we went to a schooling show this weekend! 

His very first trailering experience was awesome, much like other very young foals, he doesn't venture more than 10 feet from mom, this includes trailers. Mom loaded fine I locked her in to the slant divider, turned around and he was standing right next to me, loading all by himself. I kept him loose in the back area but doubled up on shaving do he could lay down.

We entered the baby in 3 classes today:
Halter, Horses Not of Riding Age
Halter, non-color
Halter, Open

I got permission for mom to accompany us in the ring and my husband was mommas handler.

We got 1st in "Not Of Riding Age" but we were the only ones in the class.
But we got THIRD in non-color against five horses
And FIFTH against seven in Open halter.
We also came back for the Championship (b/c of the single class first) but we didn't win which is fine as it was all about experiences today.

I am so proud of little baby Aldis!! Even with his gangly foal legs, bed sores on his hocks, and rain gutter baby-fat butt genuinely beat out other horses at not-even a month old. 

He did have a couple temper-tantrums, but considering how much I asked of him versus how well he behaved, he had a very good day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> Some of you may know my baby boy Aldis from his moms breeding journal over in the Breeding section:
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/juleps-breeding-journal-88733/
> 
> He is 4 weeks old, but not yet a month old, and as we ate showing USDF Dressage Prospects Current-Year Foals this summer, I wanted to get a schooling show in just to get him used to new environments and trailering. I believe horses are similar to dogs, in that you need to get them out and socialized at a young age or you end up with a 5 year old who can't trailer and is terrified of new places. So with a clean bill of health from the vet we went to a schooling show this weekend!
> ...


And proud you should be!!!!!!

Way to go......

Anytime I got my babies to a show and home safe was a great day.


----------

